# Eine klassische Alternative - Fanfiktion



## therealvlad (14. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Angesichts Vlads unendlicher Langeweile auf der Arbeit hat er angefangen, eine kleine Geschichte abseits der üblichen Lore-Wege zu schreiben.
	Es folgt das erste Kapitel. Feedback ist ausdrücklich erwünscht! Die Formatierung ist nach Ansicht der Beitragsvorschau in einem Forum eher suboptimal, man möge dies verzeihen.
 

 

*Kapitel 1 - Ich bin dann mal weg*
 

Der Schneesturm der sich nunmehr seit etlichen Jahren über Azeroth legte und das Schicksal aller maßgeblich beeinträchtigte ließ allmählich nach. Stück für Stück zog er sich zuerst aus den entlegeneren Gebieten wie den Pestländern, dem Hinterland, dem Teufelswald oder Winterquell um dann kurze Zeit später wie durch einen Sog vollständig aus der Welt verschwand.
   Überall traten die Leute vor ihre Häuser und schauten hinauf in den klaren Himmel. Tauren, Orks, Trolle, Menschen, Zwerge und Gnome genossen einen atemberaubenden Anblick. Auch die Nachtelfen versuchten sich am Anblick der Sterne zu ergötzen, aber etliche Zweige und Blätter versperrten ihnen die Sicht.
   Und auch in Tirisfal war man mehr als erfreut über die neu gewonnen Handlungsfreiheit. Endlich war man nicht mehr an feste Orte oder Routen gebunden, die man Tag ein, Tag aus hatte ablaufen müssen. Doch eine Person freute sich ganz besonders. Tief unten in den Eingeweiden von Unterstadt unter den Ruinen von Lordaeron hörte man jemanden erleichtert aufatmen und die Wachen vor ihren Räumlichkeiten staunten nicht schlecht, als Sylvanas Windläufer plötzlich neben ihnen auftauchte. Noch nie haben sie sie außerhalb eines Kampfes von ihrem Platz bewegen sehen.
   „Was ist? Darf sich eine Königin nicht auch mal die Beine vertreten?" fragte sie die beiden Wachen vorwurfsvoll die daraufhin nur leicht nickten und wieder nach vorne starrten. Sie hüpfte ein paar Mal auf und ab, legte ihren Kopf in Verlängerung der Wirbelsäule und zog ihrem Arme abwechselnd ein Stück zur Seite.
   „Puh, das tut echt gut sich mal frei bewegen zu können. Ich dachte schon ich käme nie wieder aus dieser Kammer raus." sprach sie ohne die Wachen dabei anzublicken und lief dann schnurstracks hinunter zu den Apothekern um sich ein paar Dinge zu besorgen.
   Apothekermeister Faranell war der erste, der Sylvanas die Treppen hinunter spazieren sah und ließ vor Schreck die Tränke fallen, mit denen er gerade herumhantierte.
   „Kö..Kö..Königin Sylvanas?! Was führt euch hier herunter?" stotterte Faranell.
   „Mir kam zu Ohren, dass Ihr ein paar Tränke habt fallen lassen. Das wollte ich mir genauer anschauen und eine entsprechende Strafe persönlich vollziehen." sprach sie in einem ernsten Ton, musste jedoch sehr anstrengen sich das Grinsen zu verkneifen.
   „Es tut uns unendlich leid, Herrin."
Sylvanas sah sich die Flüssigkeit auf dem Boden an. „Ist das Elixier des Mungos und ein Fläschchen der destillierten Weisheit?" Sie strich mit ihrem Finger durch vermischte Flüssigkeit und probierte.
   „Exquisit! Ihr Experiment scheint ein voller Erfolg zu sein. Weitermachen! Ich würde euch allerdings noch ein wenig Trauermoos für das gewisse Etwas empfehlen."
   „Jawohl, Herrin!"
   „Und verteilt erste Fläschchen großzügig an die Monstrositäten um etwaige Nebenwirkungen zu ergründen. Deren Mägen können einiges vertragen."
   „Jawohl, Herrin."
   Anschließend schlich sie verspielt mit dem Armen hinter ihrem Rücken verschränkt zu dem Schränken und nahm sich einige Fläschchen und Zutaten, bevor sie sich mit einem herzlichen „Tschüssi!" wieder von den verdutzten Apothekern verabschiedete.
   Ihr nächstes Ziel war der Postmeister. Sodann flanierte sie an den Händlern im Apothekerviertel vorbei und hatte auch schon fast die Auktionatoren hinter sich gelassen, als sie sich dachte: _Weshalb mal nicht einen Blick riskieren? _Sie machte auf dem Absatz kehrt und fragte Auktionatorin Rhyker nach den aktuellen Auktionen. Diese reichte ihr kommentarlos einige Schriftrollen auf denen sämtliche aktuellen Auktionen vermerkt waren. 
_90 Gold für eine Friedensblume? 35 Gold für ein leichtes Leder? Das ist doch Betrug!_ Dachte sich Sylvanas und wandte sich verärgert wieder von der Auktionatorin Rhyker ab. Auf dem Weg zum Postmeister nahm sie noch einige weitere Zutaten aus ihrem Bankfach und verstaute sie in einem ihrer Mondstoffbeutel.
   „Hi." begrüßte sie den Postmeister keck, der vor Schreck einige Briefe fallen ließ, die im Segelflug in dem grünen Schleim landeten und langsam versickerten.
   „Herrin?! Was verschafft uns die Ehre eures Besuches?" fragte der Postmeister schaudernd.
   „Könntet Ihr diese Briefe für mich zu Post aufgeben? Es ist wirklich wichtig."
   „Aber natürlich. Wenn nötig würde ich ihn sogar persönlich zustellen." sagte der Postmeister, während er die Empfänger der Briefe laß:

 

_Kriegshäutling Thrall            Varian Wrynn                Jaina Prachtmeer_
_Orgrimmar                                Sturmwind                     Theramore_
_Durotar                                       Wald von Elwyn           Düstermarschen_

 

   „Nicht nötig." beruhigte sie den ihn.
   „Jawohl, Herrin!"
Sylvanas klatschte lässig in die Hände. „Alles klärchen. Ich bin dann mal weg!" verkündete sie und war schon auf dem Weg zu den Fahrstühlen.
   „Achja, eine Sache wäre da noch!"
Der Postmeister und auch die anderen Verlassenen um ihn herum sahen gebannt zu Sylvanas hinüber.
   „Würdet Ihr bitte die Stadt umgehend wieder in Undercity umbenennen, das klingt deutlich besser!"
   Der Postmeister nickte und auch die anderen schienen ihr Glück kaum fassen zu können. Endlich bekamen sie einen Herzenswusch erfüllt und konnten ihrer Stadt ihren alten Namen zurückgeben. Unter lauten jubeln und klatschen winkte Sylvanas allen noch ein letztes Mal, bevor sie im Gang zu den Aufzügen verschwand.
   _Wie werden diese Aufzüge eigentlich betrieben?_ fragte sie sich als sich die Tür öffnete und sie einen der Fahrstühle betreten konnte. Oben angekommen huschte sie an den nicht weniger verwunderten Wachen vorbei bis sie es endlich hinaus in die Freiheit schaffte. Genussvoll legte sie ihren Kopf in den Nacken und atmete tief durch. Sie hatte sich schon lange nicht mehr so befreit gefühlt wie in diesem Moment und sie hatte noch große Pläne, weshalb sie nicht lange vor den Toren verharrte und sich stattdessen im Laufschritt zum Blendwassersee aufmachte.
Ihr Weg führte sie durch Brill hindurch. Hier musste sie allerdings schnell feststellen, dass die Bürger sie kaum beachteten. Sie hatten scheinbar bereits verstanden, was die Auflösung des Schneesturms zu bedeuten hatte. Sie waren nicht länger zu irgendwelchen Fehden oder Konflikten gezwungen und mussten auch keinen Gehorsam mehr zeigen. Sylvanas gefiel diese Einstellung und nickte denen, die sie erblickten nur kaum merkbar zu.
   Am Zaun des Friedhofes verweilte sie eine Weile und ließ ihren Blick eine Weile über die Gräber schweifen bis sich jemand direkt neben sie stellte.
   „Benötigt Ihr etwas, Sylvanas Windläufer?"
   Sie wandte ihren Blick langsam von den Gräbern ab und sprach: „Nein, ich benötige nichts, Morganus." Morganus war der Stallmeister in Brill und es überraschte ihn nicht, dass sie seinen Namen kannte, war er doch derjenige, der sämtliche neuen Verlassenen auf Ihrer Reise mit den nötigen Reittieren versorgte.
   „Ihr wollt euren Weg also weiterhin zu Fuß beschreiten?"
   „Ein bisschen Bewegung nachdem ich mir jahrelang die Beine in den Bauch gestanden habe wird mir mit Sicherheit nicht schaden."
   „Nun gut. Dann soll es so sein. Sollte es euch jedoch irgendwann nach einem Reittier bedürfen, so gebt mir Bescheid."
   Sylvanas bedankte sich und lief querfeldein in Richtung des Blendwassersees. Auf dem kam sie an einigen Wildtieren vorbei, die sie jedoch zu ihrem Glück nicht weiter behelligten. Am Ufer des Sees hielt sie Ausschau nach einem alten Bekannten, der für sie gerade von höchster Wichtigkeit geworden war. Es war der Ort an dem sie sich verabredeten, sollte sie sich je aus den Fängen des Schneesturms befreien können. Doch er war nirgends zu sehen. In der Ferne sah sie jedoch einen Verlassenen durch den See zu einer Insel schwimmen und das schien ihr mehr als suspekt. Sie wusste dass sich ihr alter Freund schnell langweilte und hielt es für gut möglich, dass er die Neuankömmlinge mit allerlei überflüssigen Aufgaben betraute.
   In voller Montur schritt sie Meter für Meter in das kalte Wasser, bis sie vollkommen unter der Wasseroberfläche verschwand. Nur ein paar kleine Wellen deuteten noch auf ihre Anwesenheit hin. Auf der Insel angekommen strahlten ihre Augen.
   „Dachte ich mir doch dass ich dich hier finde, Gunther Arcanus. Betreust du die Neuankömmlinge wieder mit albernen Aufgaben?"
   „Und wer bestimmt, was albern ist und was nicht?"
Sylvanas lachte. „Ach komm her du alter Nekromant und lass dich drücken!" Sylvanas lief auf Gunther zu und umarmte ihn grob. Gunther war mehr als verwirrt über das offene Wesen Sylvanas, war sie doch sonst so für ihre eher diskrete, disziplinierte Art bekannt.
   „Was kann ich für dich tun?" fragte Gunther neugierig und verwundert über ihren spontanen Besuch auf seiner Insel.
   „Erinnerst du dich noch was wir damals vereinbart hatten? Heute ist es soweit. Ich habe schon viel zu lange ausgehalten und langsam reicht es mir. Nichts gegen Tirisfal. Es ist wirklich ... idyllisch hier, aber .."
   „Wie du wünschst. Du brauchst dich nicht rechtfertigen. Hast du alles was wir dafür brauchen?"
   „Ich habe alles hier bei mir, wie damals besprochen. Ich hoffe es hat sich seitdem nichts an der Rezeptur geändert."
   „Wofür hältst du die Alchemie? Ein paar Jahre vergehen und uralte Magie ändert plötzliche ihre Rezeptur?" Gunther kicherte überheblich, als müsste er gerade einem kleinen Kind etwas erklären. Sylvanas zuckte nur unwissend mit den Schultern und sagte: „Na dann sollte ja nichts mehr schiefgehen. Können wir los, oder brauchst du noch einen Moment?"
   „Du tust ja so, als wäre diese Insel meine Heimat, die ich nun schweren Herzens verlassen müsste."
   Gunther tat zwar so, als wenn er froh wäre endlich etwas Abwechslung in sein Leben auf der Insel zu bringen, allerdings kannte Sylvanas ihn und sah ihm schnell an, dass es ihm tatsächlich nicht leicht viel, sein ganzes Hab und Gut zurücklassen musste.
   „Es dauert doch nicht lang. Sobald wir fertig sind, kannst du doch wieder zurück an deinen Schreibtisch und tun was auch immer du hier tust." Gunther grummelte aber hatte darauf nichts weiter zu erwidern. Sylvanas überreichte Gunther eine spezielle Rune der Portale.
   „Solch eine Rune habe ich in der Tat schon lange nicht mehr in der Hand gehabt. Und du bist dir wirklich sicher, dass du das tun willst? Danach gibt es kein Zurück mehr." Sylvanas rollte genervt mit den Augen. „Jetzt komm schon und öffne endlich das Portal. Wenn ich mir nicht sicher wäre, wäre ich nicht in solch Windeseile bei dir erschienen."
   „Dann soll es so sein." Gunther fing an ein Portalzauber zu kanalisieren und nach wenigen Sekunden öffnete es sich. Sie nickten sich noch einmal zu bevor sie nahezu zeitgleich das Portal betraten. Auf der anderen Seite angekommen hob Sylvanas ihre Arme in die Luft und streckte sich ausgiebig und atmete laut hörbar aus.
   „Du bist sehr entspannt angesichts des Rituals, das wir gleich durchzuführen gedenken."
   „Mich kann nichts mehr schocken. Ich bin einfach nur heilfroh, wenn dieser Spuk endlich ein Ende hat." Sylvanas und Gunther passierten ein paar untote Rehe, Hirsche und Kitze. „Dort drüben." rief Gunther aus. Ein Ring aus Pilzen markierte den Ort des Rituals.
   „Hier sollte es genug dunkle Energie geben, um das Ritual durchzuführen. Letzte Chance es sich anders zu überlegen."
Sylvanas ließ, leicht ermüdet von diesen Überredungsversuchen, die Schultern hängen und schaute Gunther mit einem Blick der sagte: _Ernsthaft?
   _„Die Zutaten sind alle in meiner Tasche dort drüben. Nimm dir was du brauchst und leg einfach los."
   „Nicht so hastig. Es ist noch nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt. Es fehlen noch ein paar Gäste."
Sylvanas bäuchlings auf den Boden sich und stützte ihren Kopf auf ihre Hände. „Und sonst so?"
Gunther lachte. „Und sonst so? Nunja, schönes Wetter, oder?"
Nun musste auch Sylvanas lachen. „Ja, wir können froh sein, dass es nicht regnet. Wer weiß ob Wasser eine Nebenwirkung auf das Ritual gehabt hätte."
   „Das bezweifle ich" antwortete Gunther.
   Es vergingen einige Minuten in denen Sylvanas kleine Steinchen durch die Gegend warf und Gunther versuchte diese mit Magie in der Luft zu halten, bevor sie wieder den Boden berührten.
   „Dass du mir aber ja nicht dein ganzes Mana verbrauchst!" warnte sie den Magier.
   „Mach dir darüber mal keine Gedanken."
Kurz darauf hörten sie etwas rascheln und als die beiden aufblickten und sich umsahen, erblickten sie schnelle einige Feendrachen, die auf sie zuzukommen schienen.
   „Ich nehme an, das sind die Gäste auf die wir gewartet haben?"
   „Das ist korrekt." antwortete Gunther.
   „Ja, ich bin mir sicher! Du brauchst nicht nochmal zu fragen. Erzähl nicht und leg los." griff Sylvanas vor in der Annahme, dass Gunther nochmals einen Versuch starten würde ihr das Ritual auszureden. Sie sprang auf, hüpfte ein paar Mal, klatschte sich zwei Mal selber auf die Wangen um sich mental vorzubereiten und schaute dann zu Gunther um ihm zu signalisieren, dass sie nun bereit ist. Kommentarlos nickte ihr Gunther zu und kramte einige Gegenstände aus Sylvanas Tasche.
   „Wofür hast du.." begann Gunther verwundert aber wurde jäh von Sylvanas unterbrochen.   
   „Hey! Ich sagte nimm das was du brauchst, nicht nimm was du kriegen kannst. Die Sachen sind privat!" trotz ihrer dunklen Haut konnte Gunther eine leichte Errötung ihrer Wangen feststellen. Er nahm sich also nun nur die benötigten Dinge aus der Tasche und blätterte in einem großen Buch.
   Die Feendrachen hatten sich mittlerweile im Kreis am Rand der Pilzformation um Sylvanas herum aufgestellt und begannen synchron mit Gunther einen Zauber zu kanalisieren. Etliche Waldbewohner sammelten sich nach und nach um Sylvanas herum und betrachteten das Ereignis. Der Lärm, den die Kanalisierung verursachte war ohrenbetäubend und das Licht, welches Sylvanas mit der Zeit umgab wurde immer heller und heller, bis es in einem grellen Blitz erlosch, welcher sogar für einen Augenblick den gesamten Himmel von Tirisfal erleuchtete.
   Argwöhnisch schaute Gunther in die Mitte des Kreises wo gerade von die Banshee Königin stand. Sowohl die Feendrachen als auch die restlichen Waldbewohner hatten sich schon wieder in alle Winde zerstreut.

Sylvanas schaute ungläubig an sich hinunter. Betrachtete ihre Arme, ihre Hände, schaute gen Himmel und atmete erneut tief ein und wieder aus. Danach senkte sie ihren Kopf und schaute Gunther an, der scheinbar selber nicht fassen konnte was sie da gerade getan haben.
   „Man tut es gut nicht mehr durch diese vermoderten staubigen Lungen zu atmen. Ich bin froh endlich mal wieder etwas Farbe bekommen zu haben.
   „Farbe hast du in der Tat bekommen. Und das reichlich wie es mir scheint."
   „Du klingst so als hättest du daran gezweifelt, mich wieder zu einem Hochelfen zurück zu verwandeln. Als wir an diesem Plan gearbeitet hatten klang das alles noch wesentlich optimistischer." Sylvanas zwinkerte ihm zu und war sichtlich erfreut über ihre zurückgewonnene Lebenskraft.
   „Und was hast du nun vor, wenn ich fragen darf?" fragte Gunther skeptisch über die Zukunftspläne Sylvanas.
   „Ich hole Thrall ab. Und dann haben wir auch mal ein bisschen Spaß. Viel zu lange haben wir dabei zugesehen, wie alle anderen ihren Spaß hatten während wir in unseren Buden versauern mussten. Ich finde es ist an der Zeit, dass wir auch mal ein wenig Spaß haben!" Gunther nickte zustimmend. _Wo sie recht hat, hat sie ja irgendwie recht.
   _„Was wird aus Unterstadt? Ich halte es für keine gute Idee die Verlassenen sich selbst zu überlassen."
   „Du meinst Undercity! Ich habe es kurz vor meinem Weggang wieder umbenennen lassen." Gunther atmete angesichts dieser guten Nachricht erleichtert auf.
   „HAH, das nenne ich doch mal einen Abgang mit Paukenschlag. Als der Schneesturm anfing Städte umzubenennen wurde sogar mir etwas mulmig."
   „Was den Rest angeht .. Ich habe vor meinem Abgang noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten verändert. Das sollte vorerst für Ruhe im Karton sorgen."
   „Na wenn du das sagst .. Aber vergiss unsere Vereinbarung nicht. Sobald du deinen Spaß gehabt hast treffen wir uns am Morgenwandler Turm östliche der Quelle des Thondroril."
   „Wie lange glaubst du haben wir Zeit?"
   „Ich würde uns ein paar Wochen geben. Also lass dir nicht zu lange Zeit."
   „Und womit wirst du dich bis dahin befassen?"
   „Ich schätze ich werde mich noch ein wenig mit den Neuankömmlingen amüsieren. Das wird einfach nie langweilig. Und wenn doch, dann mache ich mich auf den Weg zum Turm und werde dort dann auf dich warten. Lass uns nicht hängen."
   Die beiden liefen ein paar Schritte und betraten das Portal welches zurück zu Gunthers Insel führte. Sylvanas bedankte sich bei Gunther und war schon drauf und dran in Richtung des Zeppelinturmes zu sprinten, als er sie nochmal zurückrief.
   „Warte. Fast hätte ich es vergessen. Ich habe da noch eine Kleinigkeit für dich aufbewahrt." Gunther drehte sich um und holte etwas aus einer großen Kiste hinter einem Baum hervor, dass Sylvanas Augen zum Funkeln brachten.
   „Das ... kann nicht sein ... woher?"
Gunther musste lachen angesichts des verblüfften Gesichtsausdrucks von seiner alten Freundin.     „Tja, ein paar Geheimnisse hat doch jeder, oder etwa nicht?"
Sodann überreichte er der völlig sprachlosen Sylvanas einen alten Langbogen sowie einen Ring. Sylvanas nahm den Bogen mit beiden Händen entgegen und betrachtete ihn eine Weile.
   „Ist das mein alter Langbogen der Sonnenwanderer?"
   „Ja, das ist er." verkündete Gunther stolz.
Niemals hätte sie damit gerechnet diesen Bogen je wiederzusehen. Sie befestigte ihn auf ihrem Rücken und sah sich dann den Ring genauer an. Sie drehte in einige Male in ihrer Hand bevor sie ihn über ihren Finger streifte. Nachdem sie Rae'Shalare in einem Versteck unter ihrem Thronraum zurückließ hatte sie nicht damit gerechnet so schnell einen adäquaten Ersatz zu erhalten. Sie hatte sich bereits damit abgefunden, vorerst mit ihrem Messern zufrieden zu geben.
   Sylvanas packte Gunther erneut in eine grobe Umarmung, knuffte ihn und verschwand dann. Gunther lächelte, während er ihr hinterher sah und merkte, dass sie es sich nicht mehr so leicht Unterwasser aufhalten lässt.
   „Nichts passiert. Alles in Ordnung!" rief sie ihm zu und spuckte dabei das verschluckte Wasser wieder aus. Dank seiner magischen Fähigkeiten sah er sie auch noch lange nachdem sie am anderen Ufer aus dem Wasser gehopst und kurz darauf den Turm hinauf gesprintet ist. Dann verlor sich seine Weitsicht und mit der Ankunft eines neuen Verlassenen wandte er sich wieder seinem Tagesgeschäft zu.
   „Hallo, junger Verlassener. Ich würde gerne ein Spiel mit dir spielen." ...

----------------

Falls jemand Interesse hat die Geschichte weiterzuverfolgen; Vlad wird von Monat zu Monat versuchen ein neues Kapitel auf Wattpad hinzuzufügen.

https://www.wattpad.com/story/284436350-eine-klassische-alternative


----------



## therealvlad (27. Januar 2022)

*Kapitel 2 - Ordnung muss sein*

 

Die Wege von Orgrimmar waren wie üblich völlig überlaufen. Orks, Tauren und Trolle liefen ohne Rücksicht auf die anderen jede über den Haufen, der es wagte sich ihnen auf dem Weg in das Auktionshaus, die Gasse oder das Tal der Ehre waren, um einmal mehr ihre ehrlos verdiente Ehre an den nächstbesten zwielichtigen Händler zu verschachern.
   &#8222;Hey! Im Turm des Flugmeisters wird nicht geritten!" blaffte Thrall eine Gruppe Orcs an, während er auf dem Weg zum Briefkasten war. Als Häuptling rückte sein Aufgabenfeld nach dem Verschwinden des Schneesturms mehr in Richtung eines Bürgermeisters und Ordnungshüter. Täglich wurde sein Briefkasten mit dutzenden von Briefen geflutet. Als Ausgleich für diese Unannehmlichkeiten ließ er Tag für Tag etwas aus den Bankfächern der anderen mitgehen und verkaufte diesen dann zu &#8211; seiner Meinung nach &#8211; angemessen Preisen im Auktionshaus. Als er die Flut an Briefen sah, rollte er genervt mit den Augen. Er nahm sich den ersten Stapel und öffnete Stichprobenartig einige davon.
   Der erste Brief beinhaltete 1.600 Gold, die er für den Verkauf eines Löwenherzhelmes erhielt, den er gestern aus dem Bankfach eines Herrn Hedgefund entnommen hatte. Das Gold stimmte ihn angesichts der Anzahl noch zu lesenden Briefe wieder etwas versöhnlicher.
   Die nächsten vier Briefe waren Beschwerden über die Betrugsversuche, die aktuell einige Materialien betrafen. Sie erbosten sich darüber, dass Kall Goldkettchen immer wieder einzelne Stücke der niedrigsten Materialen zu horrenden Preisen ins Auktionshaus stellen würde und damit das Angebot überflutet. Man müsse sich stets doch dutzende Schriftrollen lesen, bevor man ein passenderes Angebot gefunden hat.
   Anscheinend musste Thrall mit Kall nochmal ein ernstes Wörtchen reden. Dieser Taugenichts, der nur Gold im Kopf hatte hielt sich allerdings einen großen Teil des Tages in den dunkelsten Ecken Orgrimmars auf. Das Auffinden dieses Goblins dürfte sich als schwierig herausstellen. Thrall steckte den Brief in seine Hosentasche und blätterte weiter durch die Umschläge. Dabei fiel ihm besonders ein Umschlag ins Auge. Er war dunkelgrau, statt braun so wie ihn die meisten in Orgrimmar nutzten. Seine Neugier wurde geweckt und rasch hatte er den Umschlag aufgerissen und das Pergament entnommen.

_Hey Thrall, du alter Pfeifenschmoker!_

_Sylv hier. Ich habe den Undercoverjob der Kirin'Tor hier hingeschmissen._
_Nachdem der Sturm sich gelegt hatte, hat es irgendwie keinen Sinn mehr ergeben hier rumzuhängen._
_Hole dich bald ab. Wir haben einiges vor. Drücken gibt's nicht._
_Pack schon mal deine Sachen, denn es wird ein längerer Ausflug._
_Jetzt sind wir mal an der Reihe!_

_Tschüsschen mit Küsschen_

_Sylv_

_PS: Nicht erschrecken. Ich habe wieder etwas Farbe im Gesicht!_

   Thrall zog skeptisch seine Augenbraue hoch. _Na das kann ja was werden_. dachte er sich während er den Brief nochmal überflog. Er war so in den Brief vertieft, dass es ihn fast aus den Latschen haute, als direkt neben ihm ein Troll aufprallte, dem der Weg den Turm hinunter augenscheinlich zu umständlich war. Er schaute den Kriegshäuptling mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht an und watschelte dann langsam in Richtung des Auktionshauses.
   Thrall schüttelte verständnislos mit dem Kopf. Er stopfte die restlichen Briefe in einen Sack und pfiff zwei Mal laut. Er musste nicht lange warten bis ein Hyazinth-Ara angeflogen kam und sich auf den Briefkasten setzte. Er hatte ihn im gleichen Fach wie den Löwenherzhelm gefunden. Und da ein Vogel seiner Meinung nach nichts in einem Bankfach zu suchen hatte, nahm er ihn mit und taufte ihn scherzhaft Höllenschrei.
   &#8222;Bringst du diesen Sack mit Briefen bitte zu Cazul. Er geht die restlichen Brief durch und veranlasst dann alles Weitere."
   &#8222;Bist du dir da sicher, raaaawk? Der ist doch komplett blind!"
   &#8222;Und das befreit jemanden von jeglicher Verantwortung innerhalb einer Gemeinschaft?"
   Thrall war stets bemüht, Behinderte mit einer ehrlichen und verantwortungsvollen Tätigkeit wieder in die Gemeinschaft einzubinden.
   &#8222;Er ist ein Hexenmeister. Der wird schon einen Weg finden die Brief zu lesen."
   &#8222;Das einzige was der finden muss ist jemand, der ihm die Briefe vorliest, raawk!" erwiderte Höllenschrei und flatterte mit dem Sack voller Briefe davon.
   _Frecher Vogel_ rügte er Höllenschrei in Gedanken und wandte sich nun dem Problem mit Kall Goldkettchen zu. _Wo kann dieser Gauner wohl stecken?
   _Als erstes sah er im Tal der Geister nach. Da Kall bekanntermaßen nie die Stadtmauer verlassen würde, würde er hier zwangsläufig in eine Sachgasse getrieben werden. An dem kleinen Teich in der Nähe der Behausungen der Meister der Magie und der ersten Hilfe saßen einige Trolle und Orks apathisch vor dem Wasser. In der Hand hielten sie eine Angel und alle paar Sekunden hievten sie den Köder aus dem Wasser und schmissen ihn sogleich wieder zurück in den Teich. Thrall wedelte mit der Hand vor den Augen eines Trolls, aber es folgte keinerlei Reaktion. Wachsam lief er die Mauer der Schlucht ab und warf auch immer wieder einen Blick in das hohe Gras, aber hier schien niemand zu sein. Also marschierte er den Weg hinauf zum West-Eingang. Die kleinen Hütten am Rand wirkten verlassen. Aus einem der Hütten drang ein Klimpern an sein Ohr, was ihn provozierte einmal genauer hinzusehen.
   Er staunte nicht schlecht, als er tatsächlich Kall antraf, der Kopfüber in einer Vase feststeckte, in der er gerade entweder etwas zu verstecken oder zu stehlen versuchte.
   Thrall packte ihn an den Beinen und zog ihn aus der Vase. Da hing er nun. Kopfüber vor dem Kriegshäuptling und schaute ihn unschuldig an.
   &#8222;Ja bitte? Wie kann ich dir helfen, großer Thrall."
   &#8222;Sie an, sieh an wen wir da haben. Die Schmeicheleien kannst du dir sparen. Rate mal worüber mir heute wieder einige Beschwerden zu Ohren gekommen sind."
   &#8222;Hmm. Die Wölfe von Kildar haben wieder die ganze Gasse vollgehaart. Verständlich, dass das den Händlern dort nicht passt. Vertreibt die Kundschaft!"
   Thrall schüttelte Kall warnend.
   &#8222;Sei nicht albern. Im Auktionshaus häufen sich wieder Auktionen mit niedrigem Gebotspreis und absurdem Kaufpreis. Ich hab dir schon mehrmals gesagt, dass du dich gefälligst etwas zurückhalten sollst was deine Goldgier angeht."
   &#8222;Es ist nicht meine Schuld, wenn die Leute diesen Mist kaufen, das musst du zugeben! Und mir steht es frei alles so zur Auktion aufzugeben, wie ich es möchte. So wie alle anderen auch."
   &#8222;Dann lass es so wie alle anderen zu sein und sei lieber ein Vorbild."
   &#8222;Ich bin vorbildlich reich. Zählt das auch?"
   &#8222;Dann tu was mit deinem Reichtum. Wenn dich die Haare der Wölfe so nerven, warum erfindest du nicht eine praktische Alternative? Diese kannst du dann ganz offiziell ohne Beschwerden an alle verkaufen, die es gerne hätten."
   In seinem Gesicht sah man Kall an, dass ihm dieser Gedanke gefiel und er es tatsächlich in Betracht ziehen würde.
   &#8222;Ich kann nichts versprechen, aber du hast mich da auf eine Idee gebracht. Du kannst mich jetzt übrigens wieder runterlassen."
   &#8222;Wer hier wann runtergelassen wird entscheide letzten Endes immer noch ich. Vielleicht möchte ich mit dir noch eine Weile durch die Stadt flanieren und mit meinem neuen wertvollen Accessoire angeben."
   Thrall lachte laut und ließ Kall fallen. Er sah ihn nochmal warnend an bevor Kall die Hütte verließ. Langsam war es Zeit sich zu Cazul aufzumachen und nach dem Inhalt der restlichen Briefe zu fragen. In seiner Güte hatte er ihn nach dem Verschwinden des Sturms als Verwalter bestimmt. Und als Verwalter kümmerte er sich um allerhand Dinge, auf die Thrall keine Lust hatte.
   Obwohl die Kluft der Schatten über zwei Ein- bzw. Ausgänge verfügte und damit stets Durchzug herrschte, nahm Thrall die Luft dort unten stets als äußerst stickig wahr. Vielleicht lag es auch an der düsteren Beleuchtung, bei der man fast schon wieder Einschlief, bevor man überhaupt erst richtig aufgewacht war.
   Er erblickte gerade noch einen Ork, der einige Briefe in der Hand hielt, bevor dieser Thrall entdeckte, alles fallen ließ und in Richtung der Gasse verschwand. Die Briefe segelten langsam zu Boden und als Thrall bei Cazul ankam, zog dieser die auf dem Boden liegenden Briefe gerade mit ausgebreiteten Armen zu sich herüber.
   &#8222;Na, wie kommst du voran? Konntest du einige Briefe entziffern?"
   &#8222;Natürlich! Gar kein Problem. Für einen Hexenmeister wie mich ist das ein Kinderspiel."
   &#8222;Und wer war dieser Kerl, der gerade vor deinem Zelt stand?"
   &#8222;Ich habe niemanden gesehen." Gab Cazul trocken zurück.
   Thralll verzog das Gesicht, aber Cazul unterlag noch dem Welpenschutz, weshalb er ihn nicht zu hart rannahm.
   &#8222;Was bekümmert unsere Bürger?"
   &#8222;Nun, die Wölfe von Kildar haben die ganze Gasse vollgehaart. Die Händler würden sich freuen, wenn er seine Wölfe woanders Gassi führen würde."
   &#8222;Noch was?" fragte Thrall, den diese Beschwerde schon wieder sämtlichen Nerv raubte.
   Bevor Cazul etwas darauf erwidern konnte, bemerkte Thrall eine Gruppe, die sich vor dem Eingang zum Ragefireabgrund versammelte. Diesen hatte er erst kürzlich als seine erste Amtshandlung als Bürgermeister umbenennen lassen, da den Bürgern der Name &#8218;Flammenschlund' sehr missfiel.
   Vor dem Eingang versammelten sich gerade drei Orks, die nicht nur wegen ihrer Herkunft noch ganz grün hinter den Ohren waren. Als Thrall um die Ecke trat, sah er wie einer der unerfahrenen Orks, einem deutlichen erfahreneren Troll einen Batzen Gold in die Hand drückte.
   &#8222;Was haben wir denn hier?" rief Thrall aus dem Hintergrund, während der Troll schon in den Tiefen des Ragefireabgunds verschwunden war.
   Die sichtlich peinlich berührten Orks zuckten zusammen, als sie die Stimme von Thrall vernahmen und drehten sich langsam mit gesenkten Häuptern zu ihm um.
   &#8222;Ich hoffe ihr bezahlt niemanden, damit er euch die den Ragefireabgrund schleift. Das wäre eine ernstzunehmende Straftat!"
Die Gruppe schüttelte energisch die Köpfe.
   &#8222;Und wofür habt ihr diesem Troll dann das Gold gegeben?"
Einer der Orks trat hervor und sprach: &#8222;Er sagte uns, dass es gefährlich dort unten wäre und seine Hilfe benötigen. Zudem würde es so sehr viel schneller gehen und wir könnten unsere Reise fortsetzen."
Thrall war skeptisch. &#8222;Und der Ausflug in den Ragefireabgrund ist kein Teil eurer Reise? Haltet ihr meinen Trainingskurs also für überflüssig?"
   &#8222;Nein, natürlich nicht." antwortete der Jüngling zaghaft.
Nun tauchte auch der Troll wieder aus dem Eingang auf.
   &#8222;Jetzt kommt endlich! Ich habe nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit! Erst großspurig fragen und einen Haufen Gold anbieten und es sich dann anders überlegen, oder wie jetzt?"
   &#8222;Dachte ich mir schon, dass ihr drei nicht so unschuldig seid, wie ihr tut."
Der Troll bemerkte nun erst, das Thrall hinter den Dreien stand.
   &#8222;Komm schon maaaan, jetzt sag nicht, dass du Steuern hierfür erhebst oder wir ein Verwarngeld zu zahlen haben."
Thrall sprintete auf den Troll zu, hielt kurz vor seiner Nase und hielt ihm seinen Zeigefinger direkt in Gesicht.
   &#8222;Bürschchen, pass bloß auf was du sagst! Sonst zieh ich dir die Ohren lang und Hänge zwei schöne große Goldbarren dran. Einfach nur so aus Spaß."
   Thrall wurde immer etwas zornig, wenn Jünglinge wie diese drei ihren Weg hin zu einem erfahrenen Krieger verkürzen wollten, um schnell den großen Schlachten beiwohnen zu können. Diese schnell-schnell-Mentalität kotzte ihn an.
   &#8222;Wieso gehen wir nicht vor die Tore Orgrimmars und klären das wie echte Krieger?" schlug der Troll arrogant vor.
   Thrall lachte und stimmte diesen Vorschlag mit einem Nicken zu. Gemeinsam marschierten sie gemächlich durch die Straßen Orgrimmars. Die Anspannung war für alle Anwesenden zu spüren und so war es unvermeidbar, dass sich auf ihrem Weg nach draußen einige Schaulustige anschlossen und ihnen vor die Tore Orgrimmars folgten. Solch ein Kampf war für viele ein lange herbeigesehntes Highlight. Ein Kampf gegen den Kriegshäuptling, so ettwas gab es schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. Während, die beiden sich auf das Duell vorbereiteten, stellte ein Schaulustiger die Duellflagge für die beiden auf.
   Die Atmosphäre war elektrisierend. Beiden standen sich kampfbereit gegenüber. Der Troll fest entschlossen, es allen zu zeigen, was für ein toller Hecht er ist.
   &#8222;Willst du nicht noch deine anderen Totems aufstellen? Im Kampf gegen mich wirst du keine Zeit mehr dafür haben!"
Thrall, der nur ein einziges Totem aufgestellt hatte lächelte schelmisch und sprach mit tiefer Stimme: &#8222;Fang an!"


----------

